# Most Ideal Type For Each Mbti Type by Gender



## TEDD N T JAY 37 (Nov 27, 2017)

This is my opinion from years of observation what are your thoughts 

ESTJ

Male- ISFP/ISTP
Female- ISTP

ISTJ

Male- ESFP
Female- ESFP

ESFJ

Male- ISFP
Female- ISTP

ISFJ

Male- ESTP/ESFP
Female- ESTP

ESTP

Male- ISFJ
Female- ISFJ

ISTP

Male- ESFJ
Female- ESTJ/ESTP

ESFP

Male- ISTJ
Female- ISTJ/ISFJ

ISFP

Male- ESFJ/ISFJ/ENFJ
Female- ESTJ 

ENFJ

Male- ISFP
Female- INFP/ESTP 

INFJ

Male- ENFP
Female- ENTP

ENFP

Male- INFJ
Female- INTJ

INFP

Male- ENFJ/ENFP
Female- ENTJ/ENTP/ENFP

ENTP

Male- INFJ
Female- INTJ

INTP

Male- ENTJ
Female- INTJ

ENTJ

Male- INFP
Female- INTP

INTJ

Male- ENFP/INTJ
Female- INTJ


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Choosing an ideal partner on the MBTI alone is ambitious. However here genders are not ignored so I give you credit for that as for instance men are supposed to lead.

The big 5 personality test mostly surveys different traits and I have seen 'same MBTI types' testing as low as 1% versus as high as 90% on agreeableness.

How could 2 same-MBTI-types who are both highly disagreeable get on together. That's a mystery to me! 

Plus, there are dating and relationship skills. For instance having "intellectual conversations" -which are in fact most likely to be reasonable and logical- is booby-trapped! 

Here your question might be a bit too big of a question right off the bat. So correct me if I'm wrong but I understand you mean the ideal relationship partners are:

ENTP male with INTJ female (Personal opinion: check)
ENTP female with INFJ male (Personal opinion: sounds good)

INTP male with INTJ female (Maybe but why?)
INTP female with ENTJ male (Personal opinion: check)

ENTJ male with INTP female (Personal opinion: check)
ENTJ female with INFP male (I don’t know)

INTJ male with INTJ female (Personal opinion: sounds ok)
INTJ female with ENFP/INTJ male (Personal opinion: sounds ok)


To me NFs are fine since NTs are a rare type. 

When looking for someone I only want to be playful and I need someone who gets it, is willing to communicate and cooperate in some ways!


----------



## TEDD N T JAY 37 (Nov 27, 2017)

Catandroid said:


> Choosing an ideal partner on the MBTI alone is ambitious. However here genders are not ignored so I give you credit for that as for instance men are supposed to lead.
> 
> The big 5 personality test mostly surveys different traits and I have seen 'same MBTI types' testing as low as 1% versus as high as 90% on agreeableness.
> 
> ...


I actually mean ENTP female with INTJ male
ENTP male with INFJ female
INTP female with INTJ male
INTP male with ENTJ female
ENTJ male with INFP female
ENFJ/ENFP female with INFP male
INTJ female with INTJ male.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm going to answer with dirty data. At least some data is better than no data!

_ENTP female with INTJ male._

Could also be ENTP female with INTJ/INFJ male.

Steve Wozniak leading technology innovations while Steve jobs leading marketing innovations. 

The trademark of Apple is 'innovations' and there is no other types better suited together for that purpose than ENTP and INTJ. One of them is an ENTP while the other is an INTJ. Steve Wozniak is the ENTP with an ISTP subtype and Steve Jobs is the INTJ (e.g due to his engineering background and visionary skills).

INFJs as protector could provide a lot of care and attention if required. 

_ENTP male with INFJ female._

Could also be ENTP male with INTJ/INFJ female.

_INTP female with INTJ male._

Sergey Brin with Larry Page. Larry Page went from INFJ (Google motto: don't be evil and Larry's PageRank) to INTJ as his best-fit type (just like many INTJs he is a lot in his head). He now talks about organizing the world and Google is an INTJ company by design. Sergey Brin is really careful about accuracy and details: INTP. Although Larry Page is often typed as INTP, it is highly doubtful that 2 INTPs could accomplish that much. 

_INTP male with ENTJ female._

ENTJ and INTP are compatible eg. ENTJ - Bill Gates and INTP - Paul Allen

_ENTJ male with INFP female._

Could also be ENTJ male with INFP/INTP female.

_ENFJ/ENFP female with INFP male._

Yes ok.

_INTJ female with INTJ male._

Yes ok.

If they can build a great brand and a platform monopoly while staying in business partnership over time they can also make love.


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Actually, Larry Page is truly an INFJ. I was mistaken! So INFJ and INTP are compatible (and so are ENTJ and INTP) but not necessarily INTJ and INTP.

Not too sure about gender differences either! 

Which is best?
INFJ male and INTP female
ENTJ female and INTP male 

or 

INFJ female and INTP male 
ENTJ male and INTP female 

Who knows if gender plays a significant role here?

The clue may lie instead in humor temperaments. INTPs are generally either PhlegChlor or SupChlor. 

Sergey Brin is the most even tempered so he could be a phlegmatic choleric mix. 

INFP can also be pure supine, pure phlegmatic or blended together. 
INTJ are mainly MelChlor but can also be PhlegChlor (I'm one of those. I can kind of turn INTP anytime I want.)

So with the right humor:

ENTP and INTJ/ENFJ?
INFJ and INTP/INFP?
ENTJ and INTP/INFP
INTJ and ENTP/ENF?/INTJ?

PS. Based on generalities: 
ISTJ: pure Melancholy 
ISTP: MelSan 
ISFP: PhlegSan or SupSan 
ISFJ: PhlegMel or SupMel 
ESTP: ChlorSan 
ESTJ: ChlorMel 
ESFP: pure Sanguine 
ESFJ: SanMel 
INFJ: MelPhleg or MelSup 
INTJ: MelChlor (mainly) or PhlegChlor
INFP: Supine & Phlegmatic; pure or blended together
INTP: PhlegChlor or SupChlor 
ENFP: SanPhleg or SanSup
ENFJ: ChlorPhleg or ChlorSup 
ENTP: SanChlor 
ENTJ: pure Choleric


----------

